# America Was Stolen by the Holy Roman Empire



## Mabzynn (Sep 14, 2020)

Others have posted information on this in various threads with the 13th amendment but I wanted to make sure all of the information had it's own thread.

_See a great thread on the topic here: Which 13th Amendment?_
_Youtuber with a ton of legal expertise: __Lotus - justice for Maddly Arts_

So here's how the infiltration occurred:

The Treaty of Paris September 3rd, 1783.
​_"In the name of the most holy and undivided Trinity.  It having pleased the Divine Providence to dispose the hearts of the most serene and most potent Prince George the Third, by the grace of God, king of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, defender of the faith, duke of Brunswick and Lunebourg, arch- treasurer and prince elector of the *Holy Roman Empire* etc., and of the United States of America, to forget all past misunderstandings and differences that have unhappily interrupted the good correspondence and friendship which they mutually wish to restore, and to establish such a beneficial and satisfactory intercourse , between the two countries upon the ground of reciprocal advantages and mutual convenience as may promote and secure to both perpetual peace and harmony..."_

Judicial Act of 1789
​_"Judicial Act of 1789, and the violations there of by the unlawful monopoly of the BAR Unions, which allow us to bring their foreign judicial forums to the bar/BAR of Equity and claims in suits in equity."  _
​The agents of the Holy Roman Empire continued operating in America through subterfuge until...

The Titles of Nobility Amendment 11th Congress on May 1, 1810.  It stripped citizenship from any citizen who accepted a title of nobility from a foreign country.
​This was the true cause of the war of 1812.  The Vatican could just not let us go...

Treaty of Peace and Amity December 24, 1814
_Link_
​The connection to make here is Britannic Majesty is a title for the Prince Elector of Great Britain through the Holy Roman Empire.  They were just smart enough to not put it on too many documents going forward.

The treaty clearly states a few things:

_"His Britannic Majesty and the United States of America desirous of terminating the War which has unhappily subsisted between the two Countries and of restoring upon principles of perfect reciprocity Peace, Friendship, and good Understanding between them, have for that purpose appointed their respective Plenipotentiaries, that is to say, His Britannic Majesty an his part, has appointed the Right Honourable James Lord Gambien late Admiral of the White, now Admiral of the Red Squadron Of His Majesty's Fleet, Henry Goulbern ~~Esquire, a Member of the Imperial Parliament and Under Secretary of State; and William Adams Esquire, Doctor of Civil Laws:~And the President of the United States by And with the advice and consent of the ~Senate thereof has appointed John Quincy Adams, James A Bayard, Henry Day, ~Jonathan Russell and Albert Gallatin Citizens of the United States who after a ~reciprocal communication of their ~~respective Full Powers have agreed whom the following Articles~"_​
*Plenipotentiaries*​A person, especially a diplomat, invested with the full power of independent action on behalf of their government, typically in a foreign country.

So right there in 1812 our 13th Amendment is dead.  Titles are back in business.  It just takes awhile for the states to recognize this treachery.

Article II:


​_"Immediately after the ratifications of this Treaty by both parties as hereinafter mentioned, orders shall be sent to the Armies, Squadrons, Officers, Subjects, and Citizens of the two Powers to cease from all hostilities: and to prevent all causes of complaint which might arise on account of the prizes which may be taken at sea after the said Ratifications of this Treaty, it is reciprocally agreed that all vessels and effects which may be taken after the space of twelve days from the said Ratifications upon all parts of the Coast of North America from the Latitude of twenty three degrees North to the Latitude of fifty degrees North, and as far Eastward in the Atlantic Ocean as the thirty sixth degree of West Longitude from the Meridian of Greenwich, shall be restored on each side:-that the time shall be thirty days in all other parts of the Atlantic Ocean North of the Equinoctial Line or Equator:-and the same time for the British and Irish Channels, for the Gulf of Mexico, and all parts of the West Indies:-forty days for the North Seas for the Baltic, and for all parts of the Mediterranean-sixty days for the Atlantic Ocean South of the Equator as far as the Latitude of the Cape of Good Hope.- ninety days for every other part of the world South of the Equator, and one hundred and twenty days for all other parts of the world without exception." _

They arrange for clear transportation of all titles and properties overseas with agreement to silence complaints or rebellion about all estates being stolen.

*Escheat*​The reversion of property to the state, or (in feudal law) to a lord, on the owner's dying without legal heirs.

The 13th Amendment or Titles of Nobility Act separated us from this entire system.  The war of 1812 reinstated the Escheat where any person who dies without an estate or will it is filtered out of this country directly to the Vatican.

This is still happening today.


From records of the 64th Congress
_Link_​_"Senator Owen: I wish to put in the Record the Secret Treaty of Verona of November 22, 1822, showing what this ancient conflict is between the rule of the few and the rule of the many. I wish to call the attention of the Senate to this treaty because it is the threat of this treaty which was the basis of the Monroe doctrine. It throws a powerful white light upon the conflict between monarchical government and government by the people. The Holy Alliance under the influence of Metternich, the Premier of Austria, in 1822, issued this remarkable secret document:_

*Secret Treaty of Verona 1822*​_The undersigned, specially authorized to make some additions to the treaty of the Holy Alliance, after having exchanged their respective credentials, have agreed as follows: _
​_ARTICLE 1. The high contracting powers, being convinced that the system of representative government is equally as incompatible with the monarchical principles as the maxim of the sovereignty of the people with the divine right, engage mutually, in the most solemn manner, to use all that their efforts to put an end to the system of representative governments, in whatever county it may exist in Europe, and to prevent it being introduced in those countries where it is not yet known. _
​_ARTICLE 2. As it can not be doubted that the liberty of the press is the most powerful means used by the pretended supporters of the rights of nations to the detriment of those of princes, the high contracting parties promise reciprocally to adopt all proper measures to suppress it, not only in their own States but also in the rest of Europe._
​_ARTICLE 3. Convinced that the principles of religion contribute most powerfully to keep nations in the state of passive obedience which they owe to their princes, the high contracting parties declare it to be their intention to sustain in their respective States those measures which clergy may adopt, with the aim of ameliorating their own interests, intimately connected with the preservation of the authority of the princes and the contracting powers join in offering their thanks to the Pope for what he has already done for them, and solicit his constant cooperation in their views of submitting the nations. _
​_ARTICLE 4. The situation of Spain and Portugal unite unhappily all the circumstances to which this treaty has particular reference. The contracting parties, in confiding to France the care of putting an end to them, engaged to assist her in the matter which may the least compromit (sic) them with their own people and the people of France by means of a subsidy on the part of the two empires of 20,000,000 of francs every year from the date of the signature of this treaty to the end of the war. _
​_ARTICLE 5. In order to establish in the Peninsula in the order of things which existed before the revolution of Cadiz, and to insure the entire execution of the articles of the present treaty, the high contracting parties give to each other the reciprocal assurance that as long as their views are not fulfilled, rejecting all other ideas of utility or other measure to be taken, they will address themselves with the shortest possible delay to all the authorities existing in their States and to all their agents in foreign countries, with the view to establish connections tending toward the accomplishment of the objects proposed by this treaty. _
​_ARTICLE 6. This treaty shall be renewed with such changes as new circumstances may give occasion for, either at a new congress or at the court of one of the contracting parties, as soon as the war with Spain shall be terminated. _
​_ARTICLE 7. The present treaty shall be ratified and the ratifications exchanged at Paris within the space of six months."_

In this context the Monroe Doctrine of 1823 makes a lot more sense.  But this definitely did not end here.


*26th Congress 2nd Session Volume 9 1841 - Discussion notes*
_THE CONGRESSIONAL GLOBE, CONTAINING SKETCHES OF THE DEBATES _
_AND PROCEEDINGS OF THE TWENTY-SIXTH CONGRESS _
*
*

_Americans had to look for an outside news source to get accurate information even back then:_
​The essence of the meeting was the discussion of United States debt.  Over 28 million missing from just one account.  Before the last president, America was paid in full and in no debt.  During this presidency the treasury and the bank of the united states were both privately held institutions. They had not been made public yet.  They took money from the state corporate stock companies.  The remaining money for stocks to Native Americans were all embezzled away to the tune of at least 30 million dollars.  It was put into “general funds” and disappeared.  This crime was committed by attorneys of the BAR acting for the treasury and the bank of the United States.

Instead of making them pay.. They absolve the esquires who committed this treason and forced the payments on the American people.  So we had our entire reserve stolen from us and then we were taxed to pay it back.





28th Congress January 23rd 1845
Link
​Prior to this it's debatable whether voting mattered but it sure as shit hasn't since this day in 1845.  Notice how it says in Congress assembled? and not the Congress?  This was not legitimate in any way.  Going forward they are to be appointed by the State.

Other notable events from this "Congress assembled:"

_Chapter 98 - __An Act to extend the charters of the District Banks__ - June 17, 1844_
_Chapter 99 - __An Act to enable the War Department to supply certain balances of appropriation__ - June 17, 1844_
(Hello military industrial complex)

_Link_

​Can you say goodbye Common Law?  This statute expanded the act extending the federal admiralty jurisdiction INTO the United States.  Before that admiralty law stopped at 1 mile inward.  Anything within the contiguous United States was under Common Law.  This was the death blow to our Constitution.


37th Congress.  1862 Second Session Chapter 98 June 7th
_Link_



​Are we really surprised that the Southern states with the largest economies said, "Hey, guess what?  You stole our money.  Now you want us to pay you back through taxation?  Oh and also all the people who committed this treason will face zero consequences? Yeah... No."

37th Congress.  Second Session July 17th 1862.



​Welcome to the world of Vatican pirates and Civil Forfeiture.

37th Congress.  Third Session March 3rd 1863.



​They modified Habeas Corpus thru statute, also unconstitutional.

37th Congress.  Third Session March 3rd 1863.






​Act to protect Leins upon vessels.  They reorganized the courts of the District of Columbia.  They also created a new "supreme court." Notice how again it is not capitalized.  This is a completely new and illegitimate supreme court that has eight elected officials appointed by the president compared to the old Supreme Court of the United States of America which only had four.  This is the supreme court of the United States (no of America because it's dead).


*So how does this all tie in?*
​March 2nd, 1861 it was agreed upon that “No amendment shall be made to the Constitution which will authorize or give to Congress the power to abolish or interfere, within any State, with the domestic institutions thereof, including that of persons held to labor or service by the laws of said State.”

"The Corwin Amendment is a proposed amendment to the United States Constitution. It was passed by the Congress on March 2, 1861 and sent to the state legislatures for ratification. Senator William H. Seward of New York introduced the amendment in the Senate."

Yet April 12, 1861 a whole 41 days later, the Civil War had begun.

In 1951 a report was made available by the 81st Congress, Second Session.

_Report on the National Lawyers Guild, legal bulwark of the Communist Party  _​
​This report stated that: _"The National Lawyers Guild is the foremost legal bulwark of the united Communist Party, its front organizations, and controlled unions.  Since its inception it has never failed to rally to the legal defense of the Communist Party and individual members thereof, including known espionage agents.  It has consistently fought against national, State, and local legislation aimed at curbing the Communist conspiracy.  It has been most articulate in its attacks upon all agencies of the Government seeking to expose or prosecute the subervise activities of the Communist network, including national, State, and local investigative committees, the depart of Justice, the FBI, and the law enforcement agencies generally.  Through its affiliation with the Internation Association of Democratic Lawyers, an international Communist-front organiation, the National Lawyers Guild has consituted itself an agent of a foreign principal hostile to the interest of the United States.  It has gone far afield to oppose the foreign policies of the United States, in line with the current line of Soviet Union."_

Records from the 90th Congress show that the 14th amendment was never ratified and had always been unconstitutional.

_PROCEEDINGS AND DEBATES OF THE CONGRESS FIRST SESSION Pages 1 - 7_​



​The American Civil War was the false flag operation committed by Vatican agents against the United States of America and its people to enslave its citizens.  America is not alone in this.  All of western civilization has been compromised by the Holy Roman Empire.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: America Was Stolen by the Holy Roman Empire


----------



## Huaqero (Oct 4, 2020)

This topic sounds really interesting but I am quickly lost in the details... Can someone who gets it please write a short '1-2-3' summary of what we are reading?


----------



## Feck (Oct 14, 2020)

could george 3rd hold such a high position in the holy roman empire defending the catholic church and be head of the anglican church at the same time?


----------



## Worsaae (Oct 14, 2020)

Interesting that all the videos have been removed.  

Does anyone know if catholics of the past were the same as the catholic church?


----------



## tobyahnah (Dec 24, 2020)

Feck said:


> could george 3rd hold such a high position in the holy roman empire defending the catholic church and be head of the anglican church at the same time?


The English Bible, in most versions, in the introduction concedes that the English, Anglican, Church is a product of and beholding to the Roman (Catholic) Church. Which is not quite true but they have everyone believing it.
Just a few years ago Queen Lizzie and her Cuck were called to Rome for a 15 minute audience with the big Poop. Just long enough for tea and crumpets AND to be presented with a facsimile copy of the document signed by Edward the Confessor dedicating all power and wealth of the Crown of England to the Crown of Rome; in perpetuity.
They are owned.
Trump is the first President in over a century to challenge both, OR, he is playing a game with us as the pawns.
The pawns, for those who don't play chess, always get slaughtered.
Now, keep in mind that the Jesuits and Jews, clerics (lawyers), bankers (CEO's) etc., are in bed together ever since, who was it, King Phillip the Fair (IV) and Pope Clement the V, overturned the Templar tables and took over global usury, and indenture, to enslave the world in debt, forever, through that mechanism.
Now, of course, the Popes and Bishops don't practice usury because it is a sin to loan at interest to your brother. No, of course not! They let the Jews enslave their brothers, and sisters, instead. What did, who was it, Blankfein, say? We are 'God's Banker'. 
Who is God?
God was son of El in the Canaanite pantheon. Baal Gad!!!
Yahweh said they would do this long before. 
He also said they would remove his name, Yahweh's, in Jeremiah 23: 26, 27 I do believe, from the Church of Rome which had hijacked it for 5 centuries up until, when was it? You know, under Joseph Levada, prefect of the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith, the modern name of the Inquistion. Yes, that inquistion which killed 11 million in Spain alone, 9 million of whom were women practicing natural medicine, or, simply attending to their rural estates after the death of their husbands,  I don't remember. 2008 maybe!
I won't belabor you with where we are at today in the righteous Roman program of extermination and resurrection(s).
Basically, Socialist Fascism for all.
It was a very long term plan. We should not get entrapped in the details, though we may, but focus on the main points relevant.
The law says 'You may not enslave your brother with usury'; I paraphrase. 
Yahshua said 'all are your brother and sister'.
The Talmud and the Mishnah infect and affect all Bibles. The Torah has been papered over, if you will.
Nothing is understandable, about them, until you have the core doctrines firmly in place.
Love of money, for the purpose of usury, is the root of ALL evil. That is why Yahshura overturned the tables of the Temple money changers.
Gossip, false doctrine, everything fit to print in the NYT or Bloomer's, is worse than murder.
It is time for the prosecutions to start. 
How about Cuomo first since the Pope is busy Inquiring?


----------



## Feck (Dec 24, 2020)

Simply put he who controls the past controls everything. Catholic dogma says the cure  to what ails us is rediscovering the city built by God himself and the walled garden. we will know God exists (ed) by what he built. 
it will be so surprising that there be no other explanation. Science will confirm it was real. There will be great celebrations as all religions are tempered with a great dose of a common reality.

Catholic dogma said this because it is easy to figure out the location (they found it and the result was instant mithraism). Then they decided a Jesus church would be a lot easier to control and profit from. So for a while what caused mithraism was hidden and almost forgotten again. But it's all too big to hide forever from science.

Take back the past and the future will be without temples and everyone will dance and sing together


----------



## Kiddo (Mar 1, 2022)

commenting to save my spot


----------

